# Rule of thirds



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

To those who don't know about the 'rule of thirds' I will try and explain it as I understand it.

Imagine an almost blank canvas. The only thing drawn on it are two feint horizontal lines and two feint vertical lines dividing the image into thirds horizontally & vertically.

If the subject matter of the drawing (or photograph) is placed/positioned along one of these lines, the eye 'sees' the image as a well proportioned image.

The examples below shows the difference. In the first image, the subject matter (the trees in the landscape) are plonked in the centre of the photo. It makes a nice picture of some trees!

The second image has the subject matter on the right hand vertical 'third', making it a landscape with some trees to add subject interest.



















Notes: I had to clone the sand, sea & sky on the right for the first image because it was taken using the thirds rule - I had to add a bit to be able to crop with the trees in the centre...

I also need to add a wisp of cloud in the sky at the left third as well... but that will come later :grin:

EDIT: I just added a touch of cloud - it is the wrong type & shape, but is shows the effect ( I dont have time find a better cloud in my library of skys!)










.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

i think the rule of thirds works here because the primary target is the expanse of the sea and sky. in particular the horizon line. the palm trees at more to the image, but when positioned in the centre i think they distract from the view.


----------



## beatlesusan (Jun 29, 2009)

So both of those follow the rule of thirds. I'm so something to the right or to the left or to the center are along the vertical thirds. Am I following ya?


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

i think this shows it very well. a more precise description and layout of what the rule is truly about.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't forget though, when composing a shot, the rule can apply vertically, not just horizontally :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

here's a pdf of a handout sheet on composition I use when teaching junior (year9 & 10) classes introduction to photography - with a rule of thirds diagram - where intersections occur is the preferred place to have object(s) of interest in your image - can be used for both portrait and landscape orientation


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

9 / 10 year olds...
i cannot open that PDF, maybe i'm too old.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I love the rule of thirds, especially when it comes to meals...but...

seriously, I never heard of the rule however it makes sense because without something on the left, the picture looks out of balance. It should either be cropped or something added from boats to your cloud to some type of of text.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

*This is something I had never heard of. I can plainly see a difference. It shifts the point-of-interest to the ocean, in this case. It could be that when a person looks at a photo, they automatically look at the center section for the primary subject of the photo. Anything in the eight edge-sections are peripheral to the intended content. *

:smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

from what I understand, regardless of picture content, the eyes are automatically drawn to THE focal point when the scene is set up correctly.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Done_Fishin said:


> from what I understand, regardless of picture content, the eyes are automatically drawn to THE focal point when the scene is set up correctly.


*The focal points, plural, are the intersections of the horizontal and vertical lines which divide the image. Would that be an accurate description?*


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> from what I understand, regardless of picture content, the eyes are automatically drawn to THE focal point when the scene is set up correctly.


unless there is a great looking nude in the scene, then no matter the focal point, the eyes would be drawn to the nude.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Unless there were several nudes, then there would be double the quantity of focal-points :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Even if it was a ""GUY"" ????


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

There'd be twice as many females looking, then.... :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

yes yes guys - let's get back on topic and leave the nudes alone if you can :laugh:

@ storm5510 - the focal point need not necessarily be at an intersection of the points, that is a recommendation only, the focal point is the point or object that draws your eye to it first - it may be an object or person and it may draw your eye because of its position, size, colour, shape, focus or any other of the Elements and Principles of Design


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

The Rule of Thirds - the Fibonacci spiral and many other "forms" and "formulas"

are simply guide lines for composition as zuluclayman has stated.

_Focal point_ can be easily illustrated yourself by practicing with a study of "Lines" in your photography

Not only are Lines a good starting point study for learning focal point and how to guide the eye, as well, using your Lines study with any of the compostiing formulas mentioned, in this case - the rule of thirds; will help you with composition.

and you can further your study by simply picking a differnt compostion formula.

and then when you're done with all your studies - of all the formulas of compositon

and i'm sure many will agree with this - you toss it all out the window and just start composing your images your way - by adding your style and artist eye...

if they [your images] are well excepted by the masses - they say you used this or that formula to compose your images and if one doesn't quite fit all - they'll come up with a new compostion formula in your name...

and by that time- your famous or dead or both and won't give a hoot about composition formulas anymore


----------

